# Mountain Mahogany



## barry richardson (May 3, 2017)

@gman2431 recently gave me a chunk of MM as sort of a challenge, and as a kind gesture of course. It was indeed a challenge, first time working with it, it is the hardest wood I've ever worked with, including DIW, and rather brittle. It was a base union of at least 3 smaller trunks, thus the large openings. Once I got the outside shape, I wrapped it tightly with duck tape for the hollowing. I usually only sand to 220 before finishing, but 220 leaves scratch marks in this stuff as if it were marble lol, so sanded up to 600, finished with a single coat of danish oil (hardly any of it soaked in) then waxed. about 8 x 4. Thanks Codylove the look of the wood.... BTW, this mahogany still had some of the mountain in itone rock was so tight in the crack I just left it....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 17 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (May 3, 2017)

Sweet! I like the shape and color. It even looks hard, but like it probably buffed really well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2017)

That is another beauty! Very well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 3, 2017)

Holy crap man you didnt waste any time getting on that! Looks Amazing! 

Its for sure a bear to sand with it leaving scratches but sure looks good when done. 

I also found some rocks... Lol chainsaw wasn't to happy! 

I got another piece coming that a grown man can barely lift I'm told. Should be interesting...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2017)

Definitely neat wood, if I lived in the high country, I would certainly be looking for it, was looking around on the web about the wood and learned it is a great for meat smoking, here is a pic from a bar-b-que place in Bishop, Cali high desert.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 3, 2017)

Another masterpiece! I admire your ability to hollow out these types of wood. I have a small piece of Mt Mahogany that I was going to make into a bowl -- good to hear that it's a very hard wood... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 3, 2017)

Very nice!! Great job on a tough piece of wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2017)

That's cool! I think I remember turning a stopper out of that a few years back, and I remember it being hard and heavy! It reminds me of something... manzanita, maybe? 

Nicely done!


----------



## The100road (May 3, 2017)

That is awesome! Shape has got to be one of my favorites that you have done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's cool! I think I remember turning a stopper out of that a few years back, and I remember it being hard and heavy! It reminds me of something... manzanita, maybe?
> 
> Nicely done!


I think it is a lot like manzanita too, could easily be mistaken for it...


----------



## Patrude (May 4, 2017)

Beautiful, nicely done and super finish

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

